# Best iOS Camera Apps



## Gary Kessler (Sep 28, 2019)

Hello!

I have the iPhone 11 and I use LR Mobile. I am looking for a recommendation on a good camera app. I like the built in one, but you can’t shoot RAW.  I’m not a big fan of the LR camera.  

BTW, I was previously  using a Samsung Galaxy S8, and that camera app had better features, like shooting in RAW.   And the LR app for Android had a setting to import RAW images only. That was very useful, because then I only had my “photos” imported to LR and not snapshots and screenshots I would later need to delete.  So a feature request for LR iOS is to allow importing of only RAW images.

I look forward to your thoughts on best iOS camera apps.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Sep 28, 2019)

For me, Lightroom as you can shoot in raw and the photos are automatically in Lightroom. Also you have all the manual controls...

What are you actually looking for that Lightroom can't do?


----------



## Gary Kessler (Sep 28, 2019)

Paul McFarlane said:


> For me, Lightroom as you can shoot in raw and the photos are automatically in Lightroom. Also you have all the manual controls...
> 
> What are you actually looking for that Lightroom can't do?


Hi Paul,

Thanks for the reply. The iPhone 11 has 2 optical lenses. I don’t think the LR camera uses both. Also, I guess in past tries I have not felt I got as good results with the LR camera as with the one on my Galaxy S8.

Is there something I am missing or that I should know?

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Sep 28, 2019)

Hi Gary

Just thinking this one through, the iPhone 11 hasn't been added to the supported list by Adobe yet (in fairness it is incredibly new!) which may explain the dual camera part - I'm using the X, both lenses are supported with that. It may just be a patience thing (I don't know when, but they are usually fairly quick with working on the new camera profiles once the model is released)

Dual lenses work fine on the X in LR fwiw!


----------



## Gary Kessler (Sep 28, 2019)

Paul McFarlane said:


> Hi Gary
> 
> Just thinking this one through, the iPhone 11 hasn't been added to the supported list by Adobe yet (in fairness it is incredibly new!) which may explain the dual camera part - I'm using the X, both lenses are supported with that. It may just be a patience thing (I don't know when, but they are usually fairly quick with working on the new camera profiles once the model is released)
> 
> Dual lenses work fine on the X in LR fwiw!


Hi Paul,

That’s very good to know. I looked again at the LR app just to make sure but I didn’t see a zoom  in/out button at this point like the stock iOS app has. Do you see that button on your X?
Thanks,
Gary


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Sep 28, 2019)

I can select either of the two built-in lenses from within the LR App. The X isn't as advanced as the 11!!


----------



## Gary Kessler (Sep 28, 2019)

Thanks for confirming that. Maybe someone else with an iPhone 11 will reply either with how to access the lens button, or to confirm it’s not there (hopefully yet and not never). 

Best,
Gary


----------



## carlosfandango (Sep 28, 2019)

On my iPhone 11 Pro, the Lr camera app can see two lenses (as per the X / XS), but not the new 'super wide'

The lens-change button is just to the right of the shutter button

I'd expect Adobe will get round to updating to include this lens

I don't know if *any* camera app other than the Apple one will be able to do things like the 11's "night mode" as that involves all kinds of fancy computational photography

For me, the Apple app is the winner because of all that new gubbins, but I'd use the Lr app if I really expected to want to mess around with an image


----------



## Gary Kessler (Sep 28, 2019)

Thanks, Carlos!

Attached is a screenshot of the About screen in LR. Is that the version you have? Also I attached a screenshot of the LR camera. Is that what yours looks like?


----------



## carlosfandango (Sep 28, 2019)

Yep, same version

And this is what I see on the Lr camera app

iPhone 11 Pro, regular size, running iOS 13.1


----------



## Gary Kessler (Sep 28, 2019)

carlosfandango said:


> Yep, same version
> 
> And this is what I see on the Lr camera app
> 
> ...


Thanks, Carlos. I see the lens button has “T” next to it.  Does the button toggle between the telephoto and standard length lens? Or between the 3 lens options on the iPhone 11 Pro?  If it’s only between the tele and standard that might be why. The iPhone 11 has 2 lenses; the ultra-wide and standard.  If you can choose between the 3 lenses then it seems I should be able to choose between my 2 lenses. 

I even tried uninstalling and reinstalling the LR app, but no luck. 

Hopefully, this will resolve itself or Adobe will roll it out for the iPhone 11 (2 lens) 

It would be good if another iPhone 11 (2 lens) would weigh in.

Thanks for all your help!

Best,
Gary


----------



## Martin Owen (Sep 28, 2019)

I think we’ll have to wait a while for Adobe.  Halide has access to all three lenses on my 11Pro Max.  The phone only arrived yesterday so I haven‘t had a chance to ‘play’ yet.  Halide is a great camera app. It does shoot HEIC though.
I think I read somewhere that the ultra wide lens doesn’t currently support RAW, but may do by a software update down the line.  I may have dreamt that though!


----------



## Martin Owen (Sep 28, 2019)

Halide does shoot RAW but not on the ultra wide lens.  Appears to do so on the other two lenses though.


----------

